# Currently playing games request :)



## Vermilion (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi there !

I'm requesting a sig with my currently playing games, like a member in this forum (i can't remember is nick) with the ds icon and the title, same for the wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone can make this for me ?

Thank you very much in advance : )


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 3, 2007)

you mean like wii_ds'?

you should ask him how he got it


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 3, 2007)

Just make a half-assed one like I did.


----------



## Vermilion (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> you mean like wii_ds'?
> 
> you should ask him how he got it



Yeah that's him !

Thanks i'll pm him, or if he read the topic


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Oct 3 2007, 10:26 AM)]Just make a half-assed one like I did.


I luv your new avatar!


----------



## Vermilion (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too


----------

